# A Collection of Pictures / Video's



## MisterB (17 May 2012)

im no photographer but i have a go now and then borrowing my fathers camera.

just thought id share some of the less blurry ones. these are from when i first started fish keeping to present.


----------



## Mark Evans (17 May 2012)

*Re: A Collection of Pictures*

Theres some really nice and sharp images there. Well done.


----------



## MisterB (27 May 2012)

*Re: A Collection of Pictures*

thanks mark.

some new fish in there Q tank for the time being. Satanoperca daemon's


----------



## Iain Sutherland (27 May 2012)

*Re: A Collection of Pictures*

That's a good looking fish and some cracking pictures. A fantastic looking catfish in the first picture also, what is it?
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## MisterB (28 May 2012)

*Re: A Collection of Pictures*

thanks

yeah im really enjoying the new fish. the catfish is a female Megalechis thoracata, which i have 2 of.


----------



## RobS (28 May 2012)

*Re: A Collection of Pictures*

Looking the close up on the barb, makes the colours look much nicer. Great pictures


----------



## MisterB (29 May 2012)

that picture of the barb was taken with the old camera set-up, better lens also. but, also was in my old tank and i had 4 different temperature bulbs, made some great photos. they are stunning little fish tho.

some videos after playing around with the camera, still getting to grips with it


----------



## Iain Sutherland (29 May 2012)

very nice mate


----------



## MisterB (4 Jun 2012)

easerthegeezer said:
			
		

> very nice mate



thank you 

yesterday i moved my new fish to there long term home. Here's a video of the Eartheaters. dont forget, 1080p HD


----------



## Dexie (5 Jun 2012)

Fantastic looking fish and very impressive photography


----------



## hobbyshrimp (5 Jun 2012)

there looking good in there new home

HS


----------



## MisterB (6 Jun 2012)

thanks dexie and hobbyshrimp 

heres another little video.


----------



## MisterB (15 Jun 2012)

some pictures of my new fish


----------



## Liam (18 Jun 2012)

Some lovely pics and vids, the first pic of the new betta is very striking. Very nice tank he has too.
cheers
Peter


----------



## MisterB (22 Jun 2012)

thanks everyone for the kind words, very much appreciated. 


here's a short video of Fred's Tank.


----------



## MisterB (25 Jun 2012)

heres an updated video of my 6foot tank, and my eartheaters.i was trying to show how fast they turn from having hardly any black spots at all, to showing dark spots. this seems to happen when they are fed. you may need 1080p and fullscreen to see it best.


----------

